# James Gandolfini, Star of the Sopranos dead at 51



## Trajan

In Rome on vacation.....heart-attack...

51, Jesus Christ....

http://www.tmz.com/2013/06/19/james-gandolfini-dead-dies-italy/


he did own the part, he played a great role in the Sopranos....had it down pat. RIP "T"


----------



## Ringel05

James Gandolfini dead at 51 - NY Daily News


----------



## Sarah G

That is so sad, just got home and got a text from my daughter.  We both have been watching all the Sopranos reruns.

Love Tony.


----------



## Mr Natural

R.i.p.  T


----------



## rightwinger

Damn....that is sad to hear

He was Tony Soprano......one of the greatest characters on TV ever


----------



## westwall

Reports are coming in that James Gandolfini has died of a heart attack in Italy...if true a sad, sad loss.


"ITALY (WITI)  TMZ has reported James Gandolfini, who famously played Tony Soprano on The Sopranos  died Wednesday, June 19th in Italy.

Gandolfini is believed to have suffered a heart attack."




TMZ reporting James Gandolfini has died at 51 | FOX6Now.com


----------



## theDoctorisIn

RIP. 

That sucks.


----------



## Ringel05

Trajan said:


> In Rome on vacation.....heart-attack...
> 
> 51, Jesus Christ....
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2013/06/19/james-gandolfini-dead-dies-italy/
> 
> 
> he did own the part, he played a great role in the Sopranos....had it down pat. RIP "T"



Currently the media is reporting no one is sure if it was a heart attack or a stroke that killed him.


----------



## AquaAthena

Trajan said:


> In Rome on vacation.....heart-attack...
> 
> 51, Jesus Christ....
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2013/06/19/james-gandolfini-dead-dies-italy/
> 
> 
> he did own the part, he played a great role in the Sopranos....had it down pat. RIP "T"



Yes, he did and I have all episodes. 

This news is just too sad. He was too young. He asked too much of his heart. 

RIP good actor. You gave me something to look at and enjoy for many seasons.

Being interviewed, four years ago:


----------



## hjmick

Wtf...


----------



## noose4

51 Way too young R.I.P.

James Gandolfini dead at 51: 'Sopranos' star suffers massive heart attack in Italy - NY Daily News


----------



## skye

So sudden....sad .....RIP James Gandolfini


----------



## rightwinger

Gandolfini carried HBO for six years. People subscribed to HBO just to watch The Sopranos. He played one of the most powerful characters in history. 

He will be missed


----------



## rightwinger

Ringel05 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Rome on vacation.....heart-attack...
> 
> 51, Jesus Christ....
> 
> James Gandolfini Dead -- 'Tony Soprano' Actor Dies in Italy | TMZ.com
> 
> 
> he did own the part, he played a great role in the Sopranos....had it down pat. RIP "T"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently the media is reporting no one is sure if it was a heart attack or a stroke that killed him.
Click to expand...


Uncle Junior finally got him


----------



## Harry Dresden

im shocked.....geez only 51.....


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

noose4 said:


> 51 Way too young R.I.P.
> 
> James Gandolfini dead at 51: 'Sopranos' star suffers massive heart attack in Italy - NY Daily News



*Just saw this, too.  Totally sucks.  The Sopranos became the singular biggest reason I had HBO much less a television.  Goddamn, he was only 51?  He must have been in his mid-30s when he started The Sopranos. *


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Rome on vacation.....heart-attack...
> 
> 51, Jesus Christ....
> 
> James Gandolfini Dead -- 'Tony Soprano' Actor Dies in Italy | TMZ.com
> 
> 
> he did own the part, he played a great role in the Sopranos....had it down pat. RIP "T"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently the media is reporting no one is sure if it was a heart attack or a stroke that killed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uncle Junior finally got him
Click to expand...


or all that Capicola......


----------



## Sarah G

rightwinger said:


> Gandolfini carried HBO for six years. People subscribed to HBO just to watch The Sopranos. He played one of the most powerful characters in history.
> 
> He will be missed



Yeah what a miserable ending to that series though.  People were so pissed about that, Tony deserved better.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Wow...I guess he had children? That's the worst part.


----------



## mudwhistle

I've been waiting and dreading this news for years.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sopranos, probably the best TV series ever and he was good in everything I saw him in. 

BUT - look at him. Overweight, smoker and probably a meat eater. Why do we dig our own graves with a fork? Its not like we don't know that eating meat and smoking will shorten our lives. He was only 51yo. My own dad died at the age of 54 after a lifetime of a meat based diet and smoking. A few days ago was the anniversary of his death - Father's Day.

Gandolfini left two children. There is no way that he would have wanted his kids to grow up without him any more than my dad wanted his kids to be orphaned. Very sad.  

RIP Mr Gandolfini and my sympathies are with his family.


----------



## Dorkazoid_Jones

noose4 said:


> 51 Way too young R.I.P.
> 
> James Gandolfini dead at 51: 'Sopranos' star suffers massive heart attack in Italy - NY Daily News



Hey he's a white male. All white males are evil and have destroyed precious resources of the earth, oppressed women and minorities and generally have been responsible for everything bad on the  planet. This fucking guy should die!!! THIS MESSAGE PROUDLY BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY FOR EQUALITY!!!


----------



## Sarah G

Gandolfini really was perfect as Tony Soprano.  When they had scenes at the dinner table, just the way he would be carrying on a conversation and pushing his food around on the plate.  Typical Italian gestures plus the New Jersey accent..

Such a great actor.


----------



## noose4

Dorkazoid_Jones said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 51 Way too young R.I.P.
> 
> James Gandolfini dead at 51: 'Sopranos' star suffers massive heart attack in Italy - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey he's a white male. All white males are evil and have destroyed precious resources of the earth, oppressed women and minorities and generally have been responsible for everything bad on the  planet. This fucking guy should die!!! THIS MESSAGE PROUDLY BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY FOR EQUALITY!!!
Click to expand...


Always has to be one wack job.


----------



## Trajan

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandolfini carried HBO for six years. People subscribed to HBO just to watch The Sopranos. He played one of the most powerful characters in history.
> 
> He will be missed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what a miserable ending to that series though.  People were so pissed about that, Tony deserved better.
Click to expand...



David Chase left it up to our imagination...does he get offed?...or just keep on trucking?


----------



## Trajan

rightwinger said:


> Gandolfini carried HBO for six years. People subscribed to HBO just to watch The Sopranos. He played one of the most powerful characters in history.
> 
> He will be missed



yup, he did. I canceled a year or so after the wire went off....they lost their mojo.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Now this dude will get the movie part........

YouTube


----------



## boedicca

Sad news.


----------



## mudwhistle

noose4 said:


> Dorkazoid_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 51 Way too young R.I.P.
> 
> James Gandolfini dead at 51: 'Sopranos' star suffers massive heart attack in Italy - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey he's a white male. All white males are evil and have destroyed precious resources of the earth, oppressed women and minorities and generally have been responsible for everything bad on the  planet. This fucking guy should die!!! THIS MESSAGE PROUDLY BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY FOR EQUALITY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always has to be one wack job.
Click to expand...


I knew somebody was gonna get whacked when he started having those weird dreams.


----------



## Noomi

He wasn't the most healthy of human beings, what with his weight and being a smoker. His lifestyle likely contributed to his untimely death.

Sad, he was a brilliant actor - The Soprano's was one of my favorite shows.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I never really got into The Sopranos, but I was always impressed by the smaller roles he had in movies like Get Shorty and The Man Who Wasn't There.


----------



## Avatar4321

There will be a day when we all pass from this life. I hope his family finds comfort.


----------



## bodecea

noose4 said:


> 51 Way too young R.I.P.
> 
> James Gandolfini dead at 51: 'Sopranos' star suffers massive heart attack in Italy - NY Daily News



Damn!


----------



## bodecea

Dorkazoid_Jones said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 51 Way too young R.I.P.
> 
> James Gandolfini dead at 51: 'Sopranos' star suffers massive heart attack in Italy - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey he's a white male. All white males are evil and have destroyed precious resources of the earth, oppressed women and minorities and generally have been responsible for everything bad on the  planet. This fucking guy should die!!! THIS MESSAGE PROUDLY BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY FOR EQUALITY!!!
Click to expand...


Said by no one in the Democrat Party....ever.



Just you.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandolfini carried HBO for six years. People subscribed to HBO just to watch The Sopranos. He played one of the most powerful characters in history.
> 
> He will be missed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup, he did. I canceled a year or so after the wire went off....they lost their mojo.
Click to expand...


they got it back with True Blood and Game of Thrones.....dont kid yourself...


----------



## JoeBlam

Maybe somebody in Italy decided Tony had to go.


----------



## OnePercenter

Noomi said:


> He wasn't the most healthy of human beings, what with his weight and being a smoker. His lifestyle likely contributed to his untimely death.
> 
> Sad, he was a brilliant actor - The Soprano's was one of my favorite shows.



Party, live hard, and leave a good looking corpse.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Harry Dresden said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandolfini carried HBO for six years. People subscribed to HBO just to watch The Sopranos. He played one of the most powerful characters in history.
> 
> He will be missed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup, he did. I canceled a year or so after the wire went off....they lost their mojo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they got it back with True Blood and Game of Thrones.....dont kid yourself...
Click to expand...


I have an HBO subscription only because of HBO GO.

But HBO GO is awesome. Pretty much every HBO show, all seasons, on demand.


----------



## Avatar4321

bodecea said:


> Dorkazoid_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 51 Way too young R.I.P.
> 
> James Gandolfini dead at 51: 'Sopranos' star suffers massive heart attack in Italy - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey he's a white male. All white males are evil and have destroyed precious resources of the earth, oppressed women and minorities and generally have been responsible for everything bad on the  planet. This fucking guy should die!!! THIS MESSAGE PROUDLY BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY FOR EQUALITY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said by no one in the Democrat Party....ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Just you.
Click to expand...


I cant think of a Democrat who ever said that. You are right about that. But then they do have a history of wanting to cull the "undesirable" races and ethnic groups out of society.


----------



## Avatar4321

OnePercenter said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't the most healthy of human beings, what with his weight and being a smoker. His lifestyle likely contributed to his untimely death.
> 
> Sad, he was a brilliant actor - The Soprano's was one of my favorite shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party, live hard, and leave a good looking corpse.
Click to expand...


That's absolutely foolish.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Sarah G

Just out of curiosity I looked up Edie Falco who played Carmella, Tony's wife, and she is only 50 this year...  The Sopranos aired from 1999 to 2007 so that made her 36 and him 37 that first year.

They both seemed well into their 40s back then to me for some reason.

Just a couple of factoids..


----------



## krych3k

I just read an article reminding me about an HBO special that Gandolfini hosted (and I think pioneered) called "Alive Day Memories".  Anyone remember that?  Gandolfini just sat down and spoke with various wounded veteran from Iraq.  Perhaps he was a true patriot.


----------



## Politico

Amazed it hadn't happened sooner.


----------



## Sarah G

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wow...I guess he had children? That's the worst part.



He had a 1 yr. old baby.  Second marriage.

Everyone who talks about him has a story to tell about his humility and generosity.


----------



## Sallow

Pretty shocking.

I was looking forwarding to seeing more work from the guy.


----------



## jan

Avatar4321 said:


> *There will be a day when we all pass from this life.* I hope his family finds comfort.



Amen!  Healthy diet or no...smoker or no...we're all gonna have to ultimately face our own death.   

The blessing here is that it sounds like Gandolfini went fairly quick.  Not a bad end I'd say.

God speed James!


----------



## Noomi

Sarah G said:


> Just out of curiosity I looked up Edie Falco who played Carmella, Tony's wife, and she is only 50 this year...  The Sopranos aired from 1999 to 2007 so that made her 36 and him 37 that first year.
> 
> They both seemed well into their 40s back then to me for some reason.
> 
> Just a couple of factoids..



I am surprised that Edie Falco is so young, she did look a lot older than she was. Sad.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> Pretty shocking.
> 
> I was looking forwarding to seeing more work from the guy.



Considering the way he was getting more and more out of shape during the series I figured he wouldn't be around long. Maybe it was the way his health was always an issue.


----------



## JoeBlam

A sales rep for a pacemaker company once told me men's heart-attack season is 45-55.  If you have one earlier than that, it's almost always fatal.  One after that isn't usually fatal because the heart has made allowances for the wear and tear it's suffered.  Between 45-55, it's a crap-shoot.  He said men of that age should always carry a couple aspirins and hope for the best.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> Just out of curiosity I looked up Edie Falco who played Carmella, Tony's wife, and she is only 50 this year...  The Sopranos aired from 1999 to 2007 so that made her 36 and him 37 that first year.
> 
> They both seemed well into their 40s back then to me for some reason.
> 
> Just a couple of factoids..



Yeah they both seemed well worn

Nobody gets forever

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity I looked up Edie Falco who played Carmella, Tony's wife, and she is only 50 this year...  The Sopranos aired from 1999 to 2007 so that made her 36 and him 37 that first year.
> 
> They both seemed well into their 40s back then to me for some reason.
> 
> Just a couple of factoids..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they both seemed well worn
> 
> Nobody gets forever
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...


She is still playing Nurse Jackie.  She looks really good now.  I saw Meadow on Watch What Happens Live and she was saying what a lovely person James G was.  Meadow was always such a beauty, she's very pregnant right now.


----------



## Harry Dresden

theDoctorisIn said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup, he did. I canceled a year or so after the wire went off....they lost their mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they got it back with True Blood and Game of Thrones.....dont kid yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an HBO subscription only because of HBO GO.
> 
> But HBO GO is awesome. Pretty much every HBO show, all seasons, on demand.
Click to expand...


i am thinking of seeing "Oz" again....


----------



## bodecea

Avatar4321 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't the most healthy of human beings, what with his weight and being a smoker. His lifestyle likely contributed to his untimely death.
> 
> Sad, he was a brilliant actor - The Soprano's was one of my favorite shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party, live hard, and leave a good looking corpse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's absolutely foolish.
Click to expand...


You've never heard that before?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sopranos, probably the best TV series ever and he was good in everything I saw him in.


Best Cable series for sure! My Wife and I loved watching every show.



Luddly Neddite said:


> BUT - look at him. Overweight, smoker and probably a meat eater. Why do we dig our own graves with a fork? Its not like we don't know that eating meat and smoking will shorten our lives. He was only 51yo. My own dad died at the age of 54 after a lifetime of a meat based diet and smoking. A few days ago was the anniversary of his death - Father's Day.


I consume eggs and meat *every day* but my Doctor is always amazed at my healthy Blood Work Numbers and I'm always happy to explain it to him.

Reason being is that I don't eat bread or pasta, sugar, processed carbohydrates and *pre-processed* meat like bologna. That stuff is like a slow poison and will kill you, sooner or later. I don't eat ANY Fast Food either.


----------



## JoeBlam

The best tribute to "The Sopranos" came from the rackets boys themselves....they loved that show and were heard raving about the show's accurate portrayals on FBI wiretaps.  I was in a pickle at the end for dropping cable because of our local pirate's monopoly on the market and my dish being blown off my roof a year earlier during a nasty monsoon storm.  Luckily my ex-girlfriend took pity on me and sent the last two episodes on VHS tapes.....nice of her but I can't say I liked the ending.


----------



## longknife

I will never understand the adoration of people who spend their whole lives trying to be someone else!!!


----------



## JoeBlam

American Communist said:


> Best
> Reason being is that I don't eat bread or pasta, sugar, processed carbohydrates and *pre-processed* meat like bologna. That stuff is like a slow poison and will kill you, sooner or later. I don't eat ANY Fast Food either.



Same here.....although Arbys sandwiches and potato cakes are still my weakness.  No bread, sugar in one coffee a day only, and no processed foods....I dropped 20 pounds in 8 weeks doing that plus starting to run again after taking a year off to let my arches heal.


----------



## JoeBlam

longknife said:


> I will never understand the adoration of people who spend their whole lives trying to be someone else!!!



All actors are schizophrenics...they talk about a role they did in the third person like it's just a job but I don't believe that other than they have to do the same lines over and over and over again before the director says it's right.  That would be tedious....and probably why most of them are dopers and drunks and eventually go nuts.


----------



## Sarah G

Not sure if you've ever seen this, Noosie (and everyone) but I thought I'd drop it here for all the James G fans.  It's worth the 45 minute watch.

James Gandolfini On 'Inside The Actor's Studio' 

James Gandolfini On 'Inside The Actor's Studio' Is A Must-Watch (VIDEO)


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Harry Dresden said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> they got it back with True Blood and Game of Thrones.....dont kid yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an HBO subscription only because of HBO GO.
> 
> But HBO GO is awesome. Pretty much every HBO show, all seasons, on demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am thinking of seeing "Oz" again....
Click to expand...


I tried to re-watch a few episodes of Oz, but my girlfriend hates it.


----------



## OnePercenter

JoeBlam said:


> A sales rep for a pacemaker company once told me men's heart-attack season is 45-55.  If you have one earlier than that, it's almost always fatal.  One after that isn't usually fatal because the heart has made allowances for the wear and tear it's suffered.  Between 45-55, it's a crap-shoot.  He said men of that age should always carry a couple aspirins and hope for the best.



I'll be 56 in nine days, keeping the aspirin close by!!!!!


----------



## JoeBlam

OnePercenter said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> A sales rep for a pacemaker company once told me men's heart-attack season is 45-55.  If you have one earlier than that, it's almost always fatal.  One after that isn't usually fatal because the heart has made allowances for the wear and tear it's suffered.  Between 45-55, it's a crap-shoot.  He said men of that age should always carry a couple aspirins and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 56 in nine days, keeping the aspirin close by!!!!!
Click to expand...







I'm almost 66....all downhill for me now.


----------



## JoeBlam

Sarah G said:


> Not sure if you've ever seen this, Noosie (and everyone) but I thought I'd drop it here for all the James G fans.  It's worth the 45 minute watch.
> 
> James Gandolfini On 'Inside The Actor's Studio'
> 
> James Gandolfini On 'Inside The Actor's Studio' Is A Must-Watch (VIDEO)



That was a remarkable look at Gandolfini....humble, smart, funny, and always the undercurrent that he was a dangerous man to piss off.   I know we agree on nothing but we would both agree he will be missed.

Thanks!


----------



## Sarah G

JoeBlam said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you've ever seen this, Noosie (and everyone) but I thought I'd drop it here for all the James G fans.  It's worth the 45 minute watch.
> 
> James Gandolfini On 'Inside The Actor's Studio'
> 
> James Gandolfini On 'Inside The Actor's Studio' Is A Must-Watch (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a remarkable look at Gandolfini....humble, smart, funny, and always the undercurrent that he was a dangerous man to piss off.   I know we agree on nothing but we would both agree he will be missed.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


Towards the end, I really liked this question and answer:

Lipton:  If heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the pearly gates?  

James G:  Take over for awhile, I'll be right back.


----------



## JoeBlam

Sarah G said:


> Towards the end, I really liked this question and answer:
> 
> Lipton:  If heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the pearly gates?
> 
> James G:  Take over for awhile, I'll be right back.



I liked it the way he said he was told by a good fella that a mob boss never wears shorts in public.


----------



## Sarah G

JoeBlam said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end, I really liked this question and answer:
> 
> Lipton:  If heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the pearly gates?
> 
> James G:  Take over for awhile, I'll be right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it the way he said he was told by a good fella that a mob boss never wears shorts in public.
Click to expand...


I remember him wearing those shorts.  New wave mob boss..


----------



## noose4

Sarah G said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...I guess he had children? That's the worst part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a 1 yr. old baby.  Second marriage.
> 
> Everyone who talks about him has a story to tell about his humility and generosity.
Click to expand...


I live in NYC and know a lot of people in the entertainment industry and everyone always said he was a great guy.


----------



## noose4

JoeBlam said:


> The best tribute to "The Sopranos" came from the rackets boys themselves....they loved that show and were heard raving about the show's accurate portrayals on FBI wiretaps.  I was in a pickle at the end for dropping cable because of our local pirate's monopoly on the market and my dish being blown off my roof a year earlier during a nasty monsoon storm.  Luckily my ex-girlfriend took pity on me and sent the last two episodes on VHS tapes.....nice of her but I can't say I liked the ending.



I just saw an evaluation of the ending when it suddenly fades to black it means the guy that came out of the bathroom shot Tony in the head.

Page 1 | The Sopranos: Definitive Explanation of "The END"


----------



## noose4

longknife said:


> I will never understand the adoration of people who spend their whole lives trying to be someone else!!!





Entertainment is an important part of life.


----------



## NoNukes

The fact that he got so many roles after being indentified with such a strong character is a testimony to his talent. My favorite role of his was the character he played in True Romance.


----------



## Harry Dresden

American Communist said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sopranos, probably the best TV series ever and he was good in everything I saw him in.
> 
> 
> 
> Best Cable series for sure! My Wife and I loved watching every show.
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT - look at him. Overweight, smoker and probably a meat eater. Why do we dig our own graves with a fork? Its not like we don't know that eating meat and smoking will shorten our lives. He was only 51yo. My own dad died at the age of 54 after a lifetime of a meat based diet and smoking. A few days ago was the anniversary of his death - Father's Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consume eggs and meat *every day* but my Doctor is always amazed at my healthy Blood Work Numbers and I'm always happy to explain it to him.
> 
> Reason being is that I don't eat bread or pasta, sugar, processed carbohydrates and *pre-processed* meat like bologna. That stuff is like a slow poison and will kill you, sooner or later. I don't eat ANY Fast Food either.
Click to expand...


there is nothing wrong with eating a good whole grain bread and pasta is not as bad as people seem to think....just dont overeat....


----------



## NoNukes

noose4 said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best tribute to "The Sopranos" came from the rackets boys themselves....they loved that show and were heard raving about the show's accurate portrayals on FBI wiretaps.  I was in a pickle at the end for dropping cable because of our local pirate's monopoly on the market and my dish being blown off my roof a year earlier during a nasty monsoon storm.  Luckily my ex-girlfriend took pity on me and sent the last two episodes on VHS tapes.....nice of her but I can't say I liked the ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw an evaluation of the ending when it suddenly fades to black it means the guy that came out of the bathroom shot Tony in the head.
> 
> Page 1 | The Sopranos: Definitive Explanation of "The END"
Click to expand...


They were going to do a film of The Sopranos, but scrapped it because Gandolfini wanted too much money. Unless they were going to do a prequal, it would not make sense for Tony to have died.


----------



## Politico

longknife said:


> I will never understand the adoration of people who spend their whole lives trying to be someone else!!!



Seriously people are acting like an emperor who changed the world died.


----------



## Ringel05

Politico said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will never understand the adoration of people who spend their whole lives trying to be someone else!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously people are acting like an emperor who changed the world died.
Click to expand...


Funny, I didn't read that anywhere in this thread.  Maybe I'm just not being narcissistic enough.   I know, you two could give lessons.


----------

